# Codemasters gehackt



## Zombiez (10. Juni 2011)

Codemasters wurde anscheinend auch Opfer eines Hackerangriffs.
Es wurden alle Kundendaten inklusive verschlüsselter Kennwörter entwendet.
Hier die Stellungnahme, die an die Kunden verschickt wurde:


```
Wichtige Informationen bezüglich Ihres Kontos 

Sehr geehrter Codemasters-Kunde, 

am Freitag, den 3. Juni ist ein unautorisierter Zugriff auf unsere Website Codemasters.com erfolgt. Sobald der Eindringversuch festgestellt wurde, wurden Codemasters.com und sämtliche damit im Zusammenhang stehende Webdienste sofort offline geschaltet, um jeden weiteren Zugriff zu verhindern. 

In den Tagen seit dem Angriff haben wir umfangreiche Untersuchungen durchgeführt, um das Ausmaß des Verstoßes zu ermitteln, und mussten leider feststellen, dass der Eindringling Zugang zu folgenden Bereichen erlangen konnte: 

Website Codemasters.com 

Zugriff auf die Firmen-Website von Codemasters und zugehörige Subdomänen. 

Seite zum Einlösen des VIP-Codes von DiRT 3 

Zugriff auf die Seite zum Einlösen des VIP-Codes von DiRT 3. 

EStore von Codemasters 

Wir glauben, dass der Eindringling Zugriff auf folgende Daten hatte: Kundennamen und -adressen, E-Mail-Adressen, Telefonnummern, verschlüsselte Kennwörter und Bestellverlauf. Wir möchten Sie darauf hinweisen, dass bei Codemasters keine persönlichen Zahlungsinformationen gespeichert waren, da wir externe Zahlungsanbieter nutzen. Ihre Zahlungsdaten wurden also durch diesen Angriff nicht gefährdet. 

CodeM-Datenbank von Codemasters 

Vermutlich ist ein Zugriff auf Mitgliedsnamen, Benutzernamen, Bildschirmnamen, E-Mail-Adressen, Geburtsdaten, verschlüsselte Kennwörter, Newsletter-Voreinstellungen, von den Benutzern eingegebene Biographien, Informationen zur Website-Aktivität in der jüngeren Vergangenheit, IP-Adressen und Xbox Live-Gamertags erfolgt. 

Wir haben keinerlei Bestätigung dafür, dass irgendwelche dieser Daten tatsächlich auf ein externes Gerät heruntergeladen wurden. Da dem Eindringling jedoch der Zugriff auf diese Daten gelang, müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass er sie gelesen und/oder gestohlen hat. 

Die Website Codemasters.com bleibt in absehbarer Zukunft offline, sämtlicher Internet-Traffic wird stattdessen auf die Facebook-Seite von Codemasters umgeleitet. Eine neue Website wird im Lauf des Jahres live geschaltet. 

Tipps 

Aus Sicherheitsgründen empfehlen wir Ihnen in erster Linie, sämtliche Kennwörter zu löschen, die Sie im Zusammenhang mit anderen Codemasters-Konten nutzen. Wenn Sie dieselben Anmeldedaten auch für andere Websites nutzen, sollten Sie die entsprechenden Daten ebenfalls ändern. Außerdem sollten Sie mit betrügerischen Kontaktaufnahmen via E-Mail, Telefon oder Post rechnen, in denen Sie um die Preisgabe persönlicher oder sensibler Daten gebeten werden. Beachten Sie, dass Codemasters Sie nie nach Zahlungsdaten wie beispielsweise Kreditkarten- oder Kontonummern oder nach Kennwörtern oder personenbezogenen Daten fragt. Achten Sie ebenfalls auf betrügerische E-Mails, die nach außen den Anschein erwecken, von Codemasters zu kommen, und die Links enthalten, über die Sie bestimmte Websites aufrufen sollen. Sie können Ihre Lieblings-Websites grundsätzlich am sichersten aufrufen, indem Sie die Adresse manuell in die Adressleiste des Webbrowsers eingeben. 

Codemasters ist leider zum jüngsten Opfer der fortwährenden Angriffe gegen eine Vielzahl von Spielefirmen geworden. Wir möchten Ihnen versichern, dass wir sämtliche uns zur Verfügung stehenden rechtlichen Schritte voll ausschöpfen, um die Schuldigen zu ermitteln und dafür zu sorgen, dass sie bestraft werden. 

Wir kontaktieren sämtliche Kunden, die von diesem Vorfall betroffen sein könnten, direkt. 

Wir möchten uns für diesen Vorfall und die dadurch entstehenden Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen. 

Wenn Sie weitere Anliegen haben oder mit einem Mitarbeiter unseres Kundendienstes sprechen möchten, senden Sie eine E-Mail an custservice@codemasters.com.
```

Edit: Quelle: eMail Oo


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Quelle angebene kannst bitte trotzdem.
Ansonsten danke für die News.


----------



## jaramund (10. Juni 2011)

langsam wird es ja unheimlich wer alles gehackt wird.


----------



## WarPilot (10. Juni 2011)

Uh jetzt wirds interessant, die ganzen Firmen sehen eigentlich, dass die Hacker im Moment sehr sehr aktiv sind. Überprüft wird nichts. Ich finde gerade der Angriff auf Sony hätte alle Firmen auf der Welt aufwecken müssen.


----------



## Mischu (10. Juni 2011)

Allmählich habe ich echt die Nase voll - in diversen Unternehmen wird offensichtlich arg geschlampt, was die Datensicherheit angeht, und ausbaden muss das hinterher der Kunde. Nicht nur, dass man mit Spam überhäuft wird und bei zu bequemer Passwortwahl auch andere Onlinekonten gefährdet sind. Bei diversen kommerziellen Diensten und Webshops sind schließlich auch meine Kontodaten in der Kaufabwicklung hinterlegt. Werden diese zusammen mit den Namen erbeutet, lässt sich eine Menge anstellen...
Wenn man zur Zeit im Internet nach den jeweils ersten Sätzen diverser Spam-Mails googelt, finden sich schnell diverse Foreneinträge, in denen Betroffene berichten, dass die entsprechende Mailadresse nur für jeweils einen ganz spezifischen Onlineshop genutzt wurde, siehe z.B. Datenlecks in Online-Shops (Mindfactory, K&M Elektronik, Foto-Palme)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2011)

Jepp stimmt, habe von denen auch eine E Mail bekommen. Mittlerweile nerven die Vollpfosten mit der Hackerei. Langsam müßten aber auch die Firmen es mal geblickt haben das sie die nächsten sein könnten, und mal etwas für die Kundendaten tun.


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juni 2011)

ich warte noch darauf das MS oder der BND gehackt wird...


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch die Email bekommen, weil ich da angemeldet war/bin. Ich hoffe das die Hacker nicht meine Daten haben 

Die Hacker scheinen sich wohl in letzter Zeit sehr für Spielefirmen zu interessieren


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. Juni 2011)

Schenkt diesen Spinner doch keine Beachtung. Diese Kinder hocken doch nur in ihrem Keller weil die kein Sozialleben haben und hacken damit se was erreichen. Meine Güte. Mir gehen die sowas am Arsch vorbei. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wer meine Daten auch schon so hat =/


----------



## peppere (10. Juni 2011)

Habe auch so eine Mail bekommen, was mich echt nervt ist die Tatsache, dass man mittlerweile fast jedes Spiel online registrieren muss....daduch gibt man zwangsläufig Daten preis, ob man will oder nicht.
früher gab es das Spiel auf CD/DVD mit einem Code....das wars.


----------



## Mischu (10. Juni 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Schenkt diesen Spinner doch keine Beachtung. Diese Kinder hocken doch nur in ihrem Keller weil die kein Sozialleben haben und hacken damit se was erreichen. Meine Güte. Mir gehen die sowas am Arsch vorbei. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wer meine Daten auch schon so hat =/


 Tja, nur dass da keine harmlosen Keller-Kinder dahinter stecken, sondern durchaus organisierte Kriminalität - mit Identitätsdiebstahl, z.B. Spam-geeigneten Mailadressen, Kontodaten, Kreditkartendaten etc. lässt sich leider durchaus Geld verdienen.


----------



## cloth82 (10. Juni 2011)

habe die email auch gerade gelesen... und wie ist das mit der games for windows live integration bei dirt2? ich bin da auch angemeldet und da hängt ja noch ein bisschen mehr dran: windows live messenger, profilseite, etc.


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2011)

Games for Windows Live ist was anderes. Es wurde nur Codemasters gehacked.


----------



## gemCraft (10. Juni 2011)

Hab mir gestern schon so was gedacht als ich auf deren Website etwas nachschauen wollte, aber (egal welcher link von codemasters) man wurde immer direkt auf facebook verlinkt. Und nun die Bestätigung für mein denken.... besser fühle ich mich nun aber auch nicht dadurch


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Ich werd noch wahnsinnig. 

Ich glaub ich muss meinen PC langsam vom Internet trennen...


----------



## gemCraft (10. Juni 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich werd noch wahnsinnig.
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss meinen PC langsam vom Internet trennen...


 
Zwangsläufig muss man das echt wenn man nicht gehackt werden will... aber wer will sich schon zu dieser Zeit freiwillig vom Internet trennen?! Niemand, oder?

Die Sicherheitsmechanismen können noch so gut sein... irgendwann wird sie nen Hacker knacken und einen Keks freuen wenn er die Daten weiter verkaufen kann wovon man stark ausgehen kann.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Ich meine einfach es kann doch nicht sein: Andre Firmen lernen gar nichts aus anderen hackerattacken....


----------



## Panto (10. Juni 2011)

macht mal aus einer mücke keinen elefanten. was soll man denn bitteschön mit euren daten anfangen? ihr tut ja so als ob es um leben oder tod gehen würde  man kann sich auch anstellen, echt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2011)

Soll man deswegen Hurra schreien oder shit happens? Solange man nicht weiß was da an Daten flöten gegangen ist, darf man sich ja wohl Gedanken machen. Auch ist zu bedenken das die Unternehmen ihre Datensicherung teilweise auf einer öffentlichen Toilette betreiben.


----------



## riedochs (10. Juni 2011)

Die Angriffe die bekannt werden dürfte nur die Spitze des Eisbergs sein.

Das Spam Problem lies sich beheben indem man endlich wie schon seit über 10 Jahren im Gespräch endlich SMTP modernisieren würde. Dann wären die Email Adressen annährend wertlos.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Sich da gefanken zu machen ist doch völlig normal!


----------



## Dubway (10. Juni 2011)

Wie ist der Passus "verschlüsselte Kennwörter" denn zu deuten. Können die Hacker damit denn überhaupt etwas anfangen?


----------



## Hauptsergant (10. Juni 2011)

Ich überlege gerade, welche Konten kann ich noch löschen... LikedIn war gehackt... Jetzt Codemaster... Wer wird denn Morgen Opfer?


----------



## OidaSchwede (10. Juni 2011)

Natürlich ist es eine Schweinerei und man sollte es sich jetzt noch dreimal überlegen, bevor man sich noch wo registriert. 
Aber kommt, woher wollen wir wissen, was all die, die unsere Daten haben, alles rechtlich sauber machen?
Ich habe einmal bei Gamestar oder so( k.A. wo das war) bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht. 
Seitdem bekomme ich im Monat durchschnittlich 100 Werbemails von den verschiedensten Firmen.
Was aber auf jeden Fall blöd ist, wenn Adressen, Kreditkartennummer o.ä. gestohlen werden.
Aber wirklich schützen können wir uns jetzt nicht mehr.

 Einmal angemeldet --> IMMER ANGEMELDET  -.-


----------



## Elberfelder (10. Juni 2011)

Codemasters will die bisherige Webseite nicht wieder ins Netz stellen.  Stattdessen befindet sich derzeit eine neue Webpräsenz in der  Entwicklung, die im Laufe des Jahres online gehen soll. Unterdessen wird  die Domain Codemasters.com auf die Facebook-Seite des Unternehmens  weitergeleitet


----------



## Galford (10. Juni 2011)

> For security and as a result of the unauthorised intrusion, we’ve had to take down the systems we have in place that enable you to change your forum/CodeM passwords. As soon as we get the relevant systems that enable users to change their passwords back online, we’ll be sure to let you know as soon as possible. You can however change passwords on other Codemasters sites that weren't affected such as the Player Account System.


 

Okay, ich habe zwar die Webseite zum "Player Account System" gefunden, aber es scheint meine E-Mail-Adressen dort nicht zu kennen. 
Leider kann ich mich an mein Forumspasswort nicht erinnern, damit weiß ich auch nicht welche anderen Kennwörter ich ändern sollte.


Habe keine genaue Information dazu im Forum gefunden:
Response to hacking announcement - Codemasters Forums


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juni 2011)

Schön langsam ist fast jeder Gamer davon betroffen.
Am besten gleich alles von jedem veröffentlichen, dann gäbs das Problem nicht mehr


----------



## kleinerSchuh (10. Juni 2011)

@ Hauptsergant  - den G.W.Bush Spruch versteht nicht jeder - hast Du Ihn richtig interpretiert?

    "Our enemies are innovative and resourceful, and so are we. They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we."
    G. W. Bush

Passt diesmal sehr gut. Da man hier auch viel zu wenig Infos bezüglich der "Angreifer" hat & was das eigentliche Ziel sein könnte:
@ Topic

In alle Windrichtungen zu denken hilft tatsächlich manchmal, das augenscheinliche ist nicht immer das Wahre - tarnen & täuschen haben wir von der Natur gelernt...

Zitat Auszüge von einem Absatz von Herrn Craemer / kino.to Kolumne Heute:

"Anonymous ist kein geschütztes Brand, jedes Scriptkiddie kann sich als Anonymous-Anhänger ausgeben und im Dienste ... , der Meinungsfreiheit, zum Erhalt der ... freie Inhalte im Netz, ..., Heldentaten am unterdrückten Volk vollbringen. Mit zunehmender Bekanntheit von Anonymous wird gleichzeitig auch das Image dieser Vereinigung sinken. Ganz einfach, weil selbst wenn die Hacker-Elite straff organisiert ist, Sie gegen minder Begabte und Gebildete Trittbrettfahrer keinen rechtlichen Einfluss hat."

& Clawhammer Plink 7 mit einbeziehen:
"ich warte noch darauf das MS oder der BND gehackt wird... "

Kann sein, aber eher unwahrscheinlich die Kapazitäten dort sind gigantisch -
(Quatschmode on )
ok das hat man auch beim Todesstern auch gedacht
(Quatschmode off)

Oder bei dem Rüstungskonzern da gabs Insider (Single oder Multiplayer ?).
War das also ein Junge / Mädchen von 13 Jahren das dort Tätig war & die Seite gewechselt hat

MS BND oder wer, oder was auch immer als nächstes, könnte auch geschehen um folgendes zu untermauern:

... sich fragen wer etwas davon hat das alles kontrollierter (ist) wird, werden soll...

Sicherheits & Nachrichtendienste arbeiten natürlich gar nicht auf der Ebene (nicht ernst gemeint) bzw.
(jetzt doch ernst)
Windows hat doch schon immer Türen auf gelassen die genutzt wurden (einige, die Liste ist extrem lang) lange vor,
wir treffen uns mal später aber nur Digital beim VisagenNekronomicon Der Psychoanalyse, Herdenversammlungs Trieb,
Selbstdarstellungsplattform der tollen Hobbys immer den Frauen nach usw. & so fort - komischer Ort 
+
Windows 8 pro Cloud = Wir haben was Du brauchst. Du bist was Du ist. Du bist auch was Du denkst.
Was hörst Du, siehst Du, tust Du,... damit Du wie denkst, ist anscheinend doch gar nicht so uninteressant.

So oder so gibts anscheinend mehr "Code Master" (ohne s das weiter unten dem Worte beraubt) - zu blöd auf wessen Schultern das ausgetragen wird.
Noch schlechter wenn es gibt keine Wächter - höre ich da gelächter -
der Dämonen (zu unklar wer) einiges könnt ihr bitte verschonen. Auch sollte es sich lohnen,
nicht wie jeder weiss, zu "kämpfen" für den letzten Schei_s.

& wenn es um die Freiheiten geht, ist es für eine Wende schon fast zu spät, schaut genauer hin, Ihr es dann seht.

Trotzdem weiter  das "alles" gut wird. Ok ich könnte darauf Gift nehmen das Nekronomicon der Visagen wird weiter bestehen Windows Acht wird kommen.
Dein Reich komme in der Cloud so wie auf Erden - habe ich mal in der Kirche vernommen... alles schon giftig genug. Gift gibts ja auch schon im Ei, na dann ist ja alles in Butter, nee da waren auch Seifenreste drinnen
Peace


----------



## Mindfuck (10. Juni 2011)

ja ne is kla...


----------



## Aufpassen (10. Juni 2011)

Ich warte nur darauf, dass das BKA gehackt wird.

Aber ich glaube nicht das Anonymus  hinter dem ganzen steckt.


----------



## Hauptsergant (10. Juni 2011)

@ kleinerSchuh 
Wikipedia ist eigentlich nicht die Nr. 1 aber was dieses Spruch betrifft... Finde ich richtig
Bushism


----------



## mcmrc1 (10. Juni 2011)

für was hacken die meisten geben ihre Daten doch freiwillig bei facebook und Co Preis für was den aufwand machen ^^...


----------



## Crusader2009 (11. Juni 2011)

Gibt sicher bald frische DLC´s...."Mehr Sicherheit für Ihr Konto - DLC" usw. Geld aus der Tasche ziehen können sie ja alle gut. Für eine angemessene Sicherheit bei den Kundendaten zu sorgen, wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2011)

Hackt nicht alle auf dennen rum. Nichts ist 100%ig Sicher. Es ist unmöglich, alles ist Hackbar. (Spreche aus Erfahrung).
Muss aber sagen, wenigstens geben sie sofort Informationen preis. Nicht so wie Sony!


----------



## Dubway (11. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Muss aber sagen, wenigstens geben sie sofort Informationen preis. Nicht so wie Sony!


 Sofort? Der 3. hat schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Juni 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Schenkt diesen Spinner doch keine Beachtung. Diese Kinder hocken doch nur in ihrem Keller weil die kein Sozialleben haben und hacken damit se was erreichen. Meine Güte. Mir gehen die sowas am Arsch vorbei. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wer meine Daten auch schon so hat =/



Wenn das nur irgendwelche pubertaeren, junge Menschen waeren, sind sie aber nicht. Mit Daten kann man eine Menge Geld machen. Das ist organisierte Kriminalitaet.
Bin mal gepsannt wann das der letzte User begreift das Hacker keine Helden sind, die noch glorifiziert werden sollen, weil mal eben ein großer boeser Konzern gehackt wurde (der wahrscheinlich nur seine Interessen vertreten hat, was ja bei einem normalen Buerger selbstverstaendlich ist, aber anscheinend nicht fuer alle gilt)



peppere schrieb:


> Habe auch so eine Mail bekommen, was mich echt nervt ist die Tatsache, dass man mittlerweile fast jedes Spiel online registrieren muss....daduch gibt man zwangsläufig Daten preis, ob man will oder nicht.
> früher gab es das Spiel auf CD/DVD mit einem Code....das wars.



Warum hat sich das in diese Richtung entwickelt?
Sind wohl alle ein klein wenig Schuld daran, die schon irgendwann mal eine Software illegal besorgt haben.
An die eigene Nase packen, falls das zutrifft, und nicht jammern.


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hackt nicht alle auf dennen rum.


 Ich glaube kaum das in diesem Forum Hacker sind.


----------



## zøtac (11. Juni 2011)

Ich hatt auch nen Codemasters Account, aber mein Gott, was wolln die mit meinen Daten schon machen?


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2011)

Langsam krieg ich muffensausen das es bald Steam erwischt


----------



## Chrismettal (11. Juni 2011)

@nyso, das habe ich eben auch gedacht, früher oder später ist Steam dran!


----------



## Own3r (11. Juni 2011)

Da kann man sich eigentlich fast schon sicher sein 

EA wird auch nicht mehr lange dauern


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Juni 2011)

Nervt langsam- können die nicht mal was sinnvolles tun, wie BF3 zu leaken oder so?


----------



## watercooled (11. Juni 2011)

Genau! Ein BF3 Leak, davon hätten wir wenigstens mal was!


----------



## ReaCT (12. Juni 2011)

Tja wenn eine Kugel zum Rollen kommt, dann hälst sie so leicht nichts auf. Es gibt ja auch genug andere Beispiele (Ägy*Hust*pten)


----------



## Cuddleman (12. Juni 2011)

Es gibt ein Buch mit dem Titel "1984" (oder 1985?),

In dem steht, wenn man die Schilderungen mit heutigen Lebensstilen und Techniken mischt, schon drin was uns in den nächsten Jahrzehnten wiederfährt.

Da bei uns heute schon wieder die Bevölkerung bevormundet wird (Demokratie XD) (Verfassung/Grundgesetz XD), ist das doch sowieso schon egal wer was von wem weiß, oder nicht.

Facebook macht doch vor, was viele darin schon freiwillig tun und beschweren sich dann, wenn plötzlich ihre Daten überall auftauchen, oder sie noch mehr Spam erhalten als bisher.

Wer sammelt eigentlich keine Daten von Menschen. Microsoft, Google, AA, Handyprovider, den Rest kann sich jeder selber ausmalen.

Daten sammeln, oder hacken ist ein Miliarden schweres Geschäft, was immer größere Ausmaße annimmt solange es Gesellschaftsformen gibt die nur Profitorientiert sind, aber eben nicht nur!

Der Herr Zuse hat den Computer zwar erfunden, aber diesen Zugriff auf persönliche Angaben in solchen Ausmaßen auch erleichtert, bedingt durch die fortschreitende Technologie.

Irgendwo etwas auszuspionieren, ist doch durch das Internet in wenigen Minuten geschehen. Wo man vor 25 Jahren noch Mini-Kameras, oder Blaupausen benötigte, braucht man heute nur noch einen sehr cleveren Computerhacker, oder einen Mitarbeiter, der mit dem Datenstick und geklauten Daten sich eine goldene Nase verdienen will. 

Das alles milionenfach!!!!


----------



## Shark (13. Juni 2011)

Da wollen sich wohl einige an die Kopiermechanismen rächen, was die Spielehersteller machen ... 
vll auch ne Möglichkeit das so zu machen .. wer weiß wer weiß

Die Antwort werden wir glaube nie erfahren.


----------

